# Check out the New Vexilar FL-22 HD



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

If you have yet to see one, because they sell out just as fast as they show up anywhere, the new FL-22 HD Vexilars are now in once again here at Gander Mountain here in Fargo.


















The *New Vexilar FS-1000* Color UW Camera system is due in this week, another very hot item. This is one seriously Kewl system.








_(Pictured here without it's case)_










Vexilar has also introduced a new Screen Cover to protect the screens on the Fl- 12, 20, and the new 22HD lines. The cover is also capable of fitting the new FS-1000, and also adds an added layer of scratch protection. Very handy on the ice and on open water.









lots of Kewl new useful gear out this season from Vexilar to check out.


----------



## clifford (Jan 18, 2009)

That thing looks sweet.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

For the guy/gal who wants the ultimate ice and open water toy...there is an exclusive Vexilar Combo package available from Gander Mountain that has BOTH the FL-20/tri-beam & the NEW FS-1000 on a special case together.

As one would expect, it is not a cheap package, yet you do save some good $$$ by going this way if you plan to buy both units anyway.

The new FS-1000 also utilizes less power than previous UW camera systems, this produces a combo that is very power consumption friendly.

Imagine that Eh!

This is one SWEET unit, well configured to "Get-r-done on-da-run"...........><,sUMo,>
_
(Edited: As I had the FL-22HD listed, and it is actually the FL-20 tri-beam and the FS-1000 on the new GM exclusive combo package...sorry..my bad.)_


----------

